# Which one do you reccomend??



## [email protected] in Need (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm in a bit of quandry! My girls are now about 6 months, both loving little things and very well behaved. As I have written in another thread I spoke to the local rescue about going down to get a boy. But Im not sure whether to get the girls neutered or Jill Jabs? I know of a rescue who had 2 girls neutered and they then hated each other and one turned nasty. I dont want this to happen as they get on so well.

What would you suggest?


----------



## Paws Dawson (Oct 22, 2010)

Id always neuter and had no problems here with neutering. 
Boys in particular were much calmer


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

When I eventually get ferrets I'm going to get them neutered


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

best to speak to your vet.

I spayed my gilrie, but only after the age of 3 yrs as there is a link with adrenal disease with spaying youngsters.

a lot of people are opting for a hormone implant.

try FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place! their is a lot of debate about the choices at the minute


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

personally I'd netuer! Jill Jab is fine for a one off if they come into season before you get them done, but it cause alot of exess hormones, phantom pregnancies etc so really is not something I'd want to put a jill through too often.

As they're already friends then they shouldn't take a dislike to each other after been done.


----------



## VeryNeatMonster (Nov 13, 2010)

Jill jab is not good long term and they may well pop back into season so often in the summer that you'll be at the vets quite a lot. There is a third option, an implant which lasts a year, more and more vets are beginning to offer this as some evidence suggests ferrets with this are less prone to adrenal, but of course its a new treatment and there may be unforseen risks. I currently have my girls implanted and I'll probably stick with it for now.


----------

